# fish food alternatives?



## Squareheads (Oct 15, 2009)

What other foods other than fish food do you guys feed your fish? I'd like to know, because I think it's best to mix up a diet you know?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

It really depends on the fish you're feeding.

Zucchini is common...

I've found that my kuhli loaches love sweet potato.

Occasional peas are good prevention against constipation, etc.

Live food is never bad when you can cultivate it and provide it.

There's also some recipes if you look around for making your own fish foods if you felt like making your own.

The only real problem with feeding things like veggies is that they'll foul up the water if left in too long.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can buy frozen seafood (shrimp, mussels, clams, squid, etc), grate it or chop it finely, thaw and rinse, then feed it to your fish. I thaw it in a little warm water and rinse it in a strainer so the finest particles are removed. I do just enough for one feeding at a time. You can get a 300-500 gram bag of mixed seafood for less than $5 at many supermarkets or at ethnic food stores catering to people of east Asian or southern European origin.


----------



## Squareheads (Oct 15, 2009)

for my new year's resolution, i plan to revive my aquarium, i feel like such a sadist for leaving my fish when i went on vacation. I'll just do it simple and probably get platies or swordfishes this time. So any ideas for any alternatives besides the ones already mentioned?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Lots of different veggies, shrimp, muscles, squid, frozen krill & blood worms and home made foods.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My fish love yam (sweet-potato) slices, and frozen peas.

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I sometimes feed my mbunas cucumber and lettuce, i just peel off the hard skin of the cucumber so I don't have to net it out later.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

white worms!!
red wrigglers!!

both i manage cultures at home which is stupid easy just soil i feed them some cheap flake food and old bread. they multiple like crazy just keep soil moist.

my discus go crazy over them. 
#1 favorite!!


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

where can you buy the blood worm cultures?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

belo said:


> where can you buy the blood worm cultures?


Bloodworms are the larvae of a gnat (a mosquito-like insect). It's not really practical to breed them on a home scale, but if you leave a few buckets of dirty water out on the patio in summer, you'll find a few bloodworms in the bottom, as well as lots of mosquito larvae. This is a good way to get live food, but you really have to pour the contents of each bucket through a net once a week so the mosquito larvae don't mature.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

chriscro said:


> white worms!!
> red wrigglers!!
> 
> both i manage cultures at home which is stupid easy just soil i feed them some cheap flake food and old bread. they multiple like crazy just keep soil moist.
> ...


how do you do this? Can u do it indoors in a pot?


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Where can you buy quality worms....


----------

